# How much for puppy shots????



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

So, as some of you may know, My puppy won't be with me until Sept 19th. By then, she will be 8 weeks and 4 days old. I called a local vet AND Banfield just to compare the prices.

I know you all hate Banfield, but I just wanted to compare the prices by myself. And it is correct, their prices are about $100 more than my local vet.

So im def. Gonna give my local vet a try!! 

This is basically how they explained me that the vaccines work at the local vet:

1st one: 8 weeks old -> $75.88
2nd one: 11 weeks old -> $52.00
3rd one: 14 weeks old (with rabies) -> $83.00
A checkup is given at each visit.
This is a total of $210.88

However, as a package, you can get all that for only $163.00 AND deworming, or however you say that.

What do you think about those prices? 

In addition to that, please let me know which vaccines they should be getting at those stages. I have gone online and different sites say different things (about a 5-way, 7-way... etc...) and when I talked to the lady on the phone, she mentioned the names but I don't remember them.

PS: The pup will come to me with no previous shots or de-worm, or anything other than a vet health check done.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yikes! Ruby came to us after receiving all puppy shots. Hope came to us with some and a commitment in her contract for the remaining injections so I do not know. 

That is far too young for a rabies shot and I certainly would not let them give it with another shot. I just got my girls their rabies in June when they were 8 and 9 months old.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

I have actually been thinking on waiting until she is anywhere from 16 to 20 weeks to give her the rabies shot. Maybe they can do it separately?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait as long as possible for the rabies. It is not without risks. 

I wouldn't care what kind of deal Banfield could give you. I would NOT recommend them, even if they were free.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Wait as long as possible for the rabies. It is not without risks.
> 
> I wouldn't care what kind of deal Banfield could give you. I would NOT recommend them, even if they were free.


I know, i would definitely NOT do Banfield. High prices and awful reviews/ratings 

I will def. Take her to my local vet and see from there if I like him or not.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it common for young pups to get sick and die from rabies? Is it really THAT bad for them? :-(. What's the optimal age for it?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jeeze, I'd call around. Puppy vacs shouldn't be more than like $30 a pop, no matter where you are. They only cost the vet about $2 each!

Also, NEVER EVER EVER get rabies at the same time as another vac. Spread it out by at least 6 weeks.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Puppy series at my vet is $39.50 a shot. I just looked it up. I have no idea why they quoted you different prices. And I would wait for the rabies shot until they are at least 6 months old. I usually wait until they are 9 months to a year old myself. Any non-vacinated dog that gets bit by a rabid animal, such as a squirrel, skunk, fox, or bat, will die a horrible death. Even humans can contract rabies. By law where I live, every dog needs a rabies shot either yearly or you can get a three year shot.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is a lot for puppy shots! My vet charged $22 for each shot and it included a mini exam (they weigh them, take temperature, etc). Rabies was $18


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here in my area, Vets will not do vaccines without charging you an office visit. They say it's because the pup has to be "checked" over before any vaccine. They listen to their heart, yada, yada. It’s like a well check, so I just go with it. :lol: The office visit charge runs about $35/40 depending on the Vet, and the charge for the vaccine. So it roughly runs anywhere from $50 to $55 for each set of shots. On the visit that they do the Rabies vaccine also, it's a bit higher because they add on the cost of the Rabies vaccine. I didn't do my guys Rabies vaccines with the last puppy shot, I did that totally separate at the age of about 1 year. Jade was about 18 months when she had hers. Even though we did half doses on vaccines, it was still the same charge for the vaccine, which didn't make me any difference.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It didn't cost that much for puppy vaccines here! Tequila came with her initial vaccine from the breeder; but her first visit with us including the distemper-combo booster was $25. That INCLUDES the exam, listening to heart/lungs, weigh, etc. along with your first free doses of Heartgard and Frontline. They don't charge separately for the office visit. The rabies visit cost I think $22, again same exam and registration with the county/tags. 

I am switching vets though, only because that one doesn't offer titers and I found another local clinic who will do the rabies titer for about $45.

It's the eventual cost of spaying that is costly here; I want to say around $250.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Each of Amberleah visits are around $30.00.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I got Hector's 2nd vaccine done yesterday and it cost £31. I don't know how that compares with elsewhere though.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Jeeze, I'd call around. Puppy vacs shouldn't be more than like $30 a pop, no matter where you are. They only cost the vet about $2 each!
> 
> Also, NEVER EVER EVER get rabies at the same time as another vac. Spread it out by at least 6 weeks.


SERIOUSLY??? Wow, not here is Canada. For Rudy - and now here for Chiquita - it's 100 bucks for each puppy series. So...100 bucks for the first puppy shot, another hundred for the second set, another hundred for the third ... and then 45-55 bucks for rabies.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

At our vet for the core vaccine its $26.80 plus $76 for the check-up...if the dog has been in for another reason within the last 2 months they don't charge for the 
" check-up "


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

nabi said:


> At our vet for the core vaccine its $26.80 plus $76 for the check-up...if the dog has been in for another reason within the last 2 months they don't charge for the
> " check-up "


Wow, the check up is included in the puppy shot at my vet. And if I bring in three dogs or more at a time, I get 25% off the entire visit.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in Surrey, BC.... and just got some quotes from a local vet.

about $65 for 2nd and 3rd puppy shots, then rabies is $27. 
I can get it done separately without being charged for the exam fee.

Regular exam fee is $54 for my vet (this is pretty average for all other vets i've asked).

I think it's pretty reasonable compare to my previous vets. It would cost about $100 for exam and shots per visit (that was back when I was still living in Vancouver, BC).

Also ask what type of vaccine they are giving, 1 year, or 3 year?

I would ask around. Google for vet reviews etc.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

My Ruby's first vet visit cost me about 40. This was first puppy shot and deworming.


----------



## brodut11 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow what high prices! and especially when they cost only a couple of dollars per shot. Before moving I worked for a Vet for many years and at our clinic puppy shots begin at 6 to 8 weeks of age and continuing monthly until your puppy reaches 4 months old. After that they will reguire an annual booster. Your puppy may get their Rabies vaccination between 4 to 6 months of age (1 yr.) and after that first year a Rabies is given every 3 years.

I just got my first Chi 2 weeks ago and she had already had her first set of shots, wormed and Health checked. She will be getting her 2nd vaccination which includes a full exam August 26th. This Visit will cost me $29.00 and for each visit thereafter. Every Vet though does worming differently, some will worm your puppy with each visit and others will worm one time with a Fecal Exam before the last vaccinations to see if your puppy is free of parasites. My Vet charges $20.00 for that procedure. Also with the 1st set of vaccines it is wise to set your puppy on a heartworm perventive.

I hope all this helps and I am sure prices differ from the area you live in. I am just glad my Vet charges resonable prices. If I have left anything out, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

In the UK, Vets4Pets do vacs for 'life' per dog, a one off payment of £49-£99...
So thats like $80 and thats you fully paid for life! 

Thats what I paid, but Ive also been reading how its not always essential to get dogs boosters every year etc


----------

